# EeePC Umbau?!



## Mel0death (14. Januar 2011)

moin, 

vermutlich bin ich damit hier falsch, wäre nett wenns dann richtig verschoben werden könnte^^


also: habe einen asus eeepc zuhause bei dme anscheinend das akkulade-modul kaputt is

er geht mit akku aber der akku läd nicht, kabel is auch net kaputt nur mit kabel geht er auch.

hat jemand irgend ne idee zur reperatur?

ich habs eigentlich schon aufgegeben, deshalb würde ich ihn gern irgendwie anderweitig verwerten (verkaufen wird nicht lohnen). kreative vorschläge?


----------



## Mel0death (14. Januar 2011)

noch was: kann ich den windows xp home key für mein neues netbook (is mit windows 7 übel langsam) nutzen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Januar 2011)

Kannst ihn ja als MP3-Player an eine Stereoanlage anschließen.


----------



## Mel0death (14. Januar 2011)

hab nen htpc und da hängt ne 5.1 anlage dran, aber trotzdem netter vorschlag. danke


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Januar 2011)

Kannst ihn ja mit diesem Vorschlag irgendwem verkaufen.


----------



## Mel0death (15. Januar 2011)

Wenn es jemand haben will dann bitte gleich mir Preisvorstellung anfragen.

Ansonsten: bitte helft mir besonders die sache mit dem windows für das neue netbook is dringen


----------



## UltraGraniat (15. Januar 2011)

@Fadi: Ich weiß nicht ob Melo den Sarkasmuss verstanden hat aber ich fand ihn genial 

@Melo: Da würde ich dir empfehlen das irgendwo einzuschiken.
Ich denke nicht, dass man dir erklären könnte wie man das Lademodul repariert.

lg. Ultra


----------



## *curE (16. Januar 2011)

Schonmal in die Netzbuchse reingeschaut? Da is wahrscheinlich der Pin abgebrochen. Lässt sich durch ne kleinere Lötarbeit wieder richten.


----------



## Mel0death (16. Januar 2011)

Bereits kontrolliert, ist nicht der fall, Stecker hat ja kontakt.

Was mir jetzt wichtig wäre ist, ob ich das XP vom alten Notebook auf das mit Windows 7 draufmachen kann?


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2011)

Wenn es Treiber für deine Hardware auch für XP gibt dürfte das kein Problem sein, denn für meinen Laptop (Original Vista Home) geht das auch für XP und Win7, nur halt schauen am besten auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Mel0death (21. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand en gute Prog. um die XPISO auf nen Stick zu bekommen, hab leider kein USB CD LW. muss deshlab den umweg gehen


----------

